# Thinking of going Premiere. Has it improved?



## gferrazzano (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting a Premiere XL, mostly due to HD space issues on my Series 3, but also interested in a 'working' HD interface. So my question is, has it improved since launch? in terms of speed and stability? It seems the biggest concentration of complaints was back in the April timeframe but its hard to tell. 

Also, if i do get one of these. Can I just pop out a cable card from my Series 3 (it has 2) and put it in the Premiere and be good to go?

TIA


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You realize you can upgrade the drive in the S3 for more capacity, right? The easiest way is to simply add an external drive for more storage. Since your S3 is probably out of warranty you could also consider upgrading the internal drive.

If your S3 uses S-Cards then you'll have to get a newer M-card (multi-stream card) for the Premiere. Chance are you'd have to get the card paired with the Tivo, depending on who your provider is.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

The Tivo Premiere has improved, but not enough for the HD interface to be reliable and fast enough for many users. (Some folks here find the HD interface "good enough".)

I agree with Mr. Unnatural; upgrade the hard drive in your existing S3 rather than go with a Tivo Premiere. Unless you really, really want Hulu Plus, in which case you could consider a Roku box for $60 to $100 and still upgrade the hard drive in your S3.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

HDUI still slow. 

And a bit annoying and frustrating.

But it is HD. Looks nice. Doesn't work nice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

For many the HDUI looks great and works great. The only issue is that all the menus are not HD. You still have to view the crappy SD menus much of the time.

Hopefully they will eventually convert everything to HD. Hopefully before the Premiere has been out for a year. Although it would be a really nice christmas present to have all the menus available in HD.


----------



## Geemer (Mar 21, 2008)

I just finally took the plunge and added a Premier XL to my TiVo collection. I replaced the Series 3 in the main TV room with the Premier XL and moved the Series 3 to the master bedroom so we have HD in there now too. The Series 2 went upstairs to the game room.

I have been very pleased with the performance of the HD menus and the Premier XL in general. I agree with aaronwt that the switching between HD and SD menus is a drag, but it isn't an issue really. To be honest I didn't notice anything slowing down with the Premier XL, if anything it feels a bit snappier than the Series 3 it replaced. YMMV


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> For many the HDUI works great.


Seeing as how all PRemieres have the same hardware and software, I think it's safe to say some define "great" differently than others.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> Seeing as how all PRemieres have the same hardware and software, I think it's safe to say some define "great" differently than others.


Although the equipment and software should all be identical (in theory), people have:

1) Widely different expectations
2) Wildly different ways of using the interface (for example, how they navigate, what options are set and used, etc)
3) Different ways of using the box (how much they record, how much they keep, network transfers or not, etc)
4) Huge variation in Internet connectivity.
5) Different values for different things (how much eye candy is valued over speed, for example)

These can all affect the ultimate experience. So yes, "great" is not easy to define- it just means that particular user is happy with the experience. And I don't begrudge them. If there are happy users, I am happy for them!

Like many, I am in the group that thinks the HDUI is not great. It might be "barely adequate" at this point, but certainly not enough to pull me away from the speed and efficiency of the SDUI I have used for over 10 years. And this is mostly due to my expectations. And I will quickly admit, I am NOT a "typical" user. I am very technical, I don't like eye candy, I want fast, stable, and with lots of control. So I am probably not the best person to speak for the majority/average user experience.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I recently moved from a THD and do use the HDUI. I don't think it's that attractive. Maybe a little bit better than the SD but it's slow and annoying. Plus it's crowded with the stupid add banner across the top. And it seems to me that the sub menus have long and varied options that are not arranged very well or even logically. IMO they should be buttons or at least organized in a much more visually appealing matter.

It looks more like a quickly thrown together HDUI to provide marketing fodder than a well thought out and crafted piece of eye candy that an engineer would be proud to put his name on.

Again this is my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Just as others had stated it depends on your idea of it being fast or slow. To me it is still to slow in HDUI. In the SDUI it runs a little faster the the s3. 
If I knew what I know now I would not have bought the premiere. I had a Tivo s3 with lifetime and a 1tb hard drive. The only different I got was the faster speed when downloading and uploading files.


----------



## MushroomStamp (Oct 2, 2010)

I am a new Customer (a week).. I have the Premiere. While there are a few niggles, I am very happy with Tivo compared to Comcast. I had been a DTV customer for 14 years until a month ago. I was forced because of my homes location with no southern view. I digress... I was so disgusted by what comcast passed off as an HD DVR I knew I had to find a way around their poorly designed aggrevating system. I remember my very first DVR experience, it was 8 years ago with a DirectTV TIVO system; before they broke up. SO I figured go back to what got me excited in the first place. They had to innovate beyond everyone else. For the most part they did, but I still feel like some design issues should be addressed. .


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

gferrazzano said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Premiere XL, mostly due to HD space issues on my Series 3, but also interested in a 'working' HD interface. So my question is, has it improved since launch? in terms of speed and stability? It seems the biggest concentration of complaints was back in the April timeframe but its hard to tell.
> 
> Also, if i do get one of these. Can I just pop out a cable card from my Series 3 (it has 2) and put it in the Premiere and be good to go?
> 
> TIA


I like the PXL, it's pretty and it works....on SD menus. Has it improved since launch?...not really. But it's pretty and it works....on SD menus. Stable and almost as fast as my old S2s.....on SD menus.

Premiere is single slot, M card only.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ltxi said:


> Has it improved since launch?...not really..


Yes it has improved since launch. The several updates have made the Premiere significantly faster and more stable. Why would you dismiss that?


----------



## badguitar (Apr 15, 2010)

Agree that it has improved since the launch and that it depends on your expectations. If you're the kind of person that is always waiting for screens on your PC to catch-up to your mouse clicks and expect the HD interface to be fast, you can always use the SD menus.

Most new feature introductions will be on Premiere (Pandora) so it may make sense to go with it.

I stay on SD menus. I switch every now and then to HD to do things I cannot do on SD . Last week, I switched to HD to use their browse movie feature to find a Netflix movie since I didn't feel like using my laptop. Browsed the movies by category - Okay. Zoomed in to view details of the movie, viewed the actor list - Okay. Clicked an actress to see other movies with that actress - the Tivo UI locked. No response from the remote. It was in the middle of recording a show so I had to wait 45 min and then cycle power. To its credit, the show that was recording was recorded with no issues - just the UI was locked. I am using a direct Cat5 cable for Internet and it's running a little above 20Mbps - so it's not the Internet connection. Back to SD until the next update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

badguitar said:


> Agree that it has improved since the launch and that it depends on your expectations. If you're the kind of person that is always waiting for screens on your PC to catch-up to your mouse clicks and expect the HD interface to be fast, you can always use the SD menus.
> 
> Most new feature introductions will be on Premiere (Pandora) so it may make sense to go with it.
> 
> I stay on SD menus. I switch every now and then to HD to do things I cannot do on SD . Last week, I switched to HD to use their browse movie feature to find a Netflix movie since I didn't feel like using my laptop. Browsed the movies by category - Okay. Zoomed in to view details of the movie, viewed the actor list - Okay. Clicked an actress to see other movies with that actress - the Tivo UI locked. No response from the remote. It was in the middle of recording a show so I had to wait 45 min and then cycle power. To its credit, the show that was recording was recorded with no issues - just the UI was locked. I am using a direct Cat5 cable for Internet and it's running a little above 20Mbps - so it's not the Internet connection. Back to SD until the next update.


Those are the things that do not happen to any of my Premieres. Mine have been rock solid just like all the TiVos I've used during the last nine years.

And I would be a person to trash a PC if I had to wait for it to catch up with mouse clicks or screens to catch up. That just does not occur with the eight PCs(a combination of desktops, netbooks, and laptops) I use.


----------



## jmaditto (Jul 29, 2007)

No probelms here. Had to reboot one time due to a freeze but only the once. I went with the SD menus as soon as I realized it wasn't 100% HD. Seems like a waste to me so I'm waiting until all menus are HD.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

About every month or so I go into my Premiere and see what's improved.

And, frankly, it may be faster for someone who uses it every day. But the HD interface is still pathetically slow, and not particularly responsive when actually doing things, like selecting videos to watch or delete.

Most recently I actually watched it do a delete, like step by step, as it removed info on the display, moved me back a page, removed it from the list, et. al. And if I hadn't been just dumbstruck by how pathetic it was, I'd have counted how long it took. Yes, it was something you could actually have counted on the order of multiple seconds.

Pathetic.

I truly, honestly, cannot believe TiVo is not thoroughly embarrassed with this piece of garbage they call an HD UI. It's more a proof of concept, not something anyone would try to deliver to a customer -- and proof TiVo is no longer capable of actually writing functional software.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

dswallow said:


> About every month or so I go into my Premiere and see what's improved.
> 
> And, frankly, it may be faster for someone who uses it every day. But the HD interface is still pathetically slow, and not particularly responsive when actually doing things, like selecting videos to watch or delete.
> 
> ...


+1
I would actually go a little further and claim even SDUI does not have all wrinkles worked out yet either compared to my S3 OLED.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dswallow said:


> About every month or so I go into my Premiere and see what's improved.
> 
> And, frankly, it may be faster for someone who uses it every day. But the HD interface is still pathetically slow, and not particularly responsive when actually doing things, like selecting videos to watch or delete.
> 
> ...


When I delete items it takes literally a split second.
Saturday or Sunday I deleted around ten shows very qucikly by hitting the clear button. The whole process easily took under 5 seconds from deleting the first item to the My shows list being updated with all ten deletions.

(And Internet speed should have no bearing on this since at the time I was connected to my girlfriends 1Mbs DSL connection instead of my FiOS 35Mbs connection at home)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> When I delete items it takes literally a split second.
> Saturday or Sunday I deleted around ten shows very qucikly by hitting the clear button. The whole process easily took under 5 seconds from deleting the first item to the My shows list being updated with all ten deletions.
> 
> (And Internet speed should have no bearing on this since at the time I was connected to my girlfriends 1Mbs DSL connection instead of my FiOS 35Mbs connection at home)


I definitely have no belief that any slowness I experience with it has anything to do with internet connectivity or speed; things are fine on that front. And it's definitely not consistent. This time, I had just transferred an hour-long show from a Series 3 unit and started watching it. When it finished, I deleted it, and then watched it "happen" as I described. It certainly doesn't happen like that all the time when deleting something; but there was some combination that time that made it happen.

The software is extremely poor because it fails to function well for many people, much of the time, as evidenced by the numerous, continuing reports of such issues here, as well as the half-assed, incomplete HD user interface that has existed almost unchanged since March. It's not "good" just because it happens to work for you when you perform some action you report here.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I definitely have no belief that any slowness I experience with it has anything to do with internet connectivity or speed; things are fine on that front. And it's definitely not consistent. This time, I had just transferred an hour-long show from a Series 3 unit and started watching it. When it finished, I deleted it, and then watched it "happen" as I described. It certainly doesn't happen like that all the time when deleting something; but there was some combination that time that made it happen.
> 
> The software is extremely poor because it fails to function well for many people, much of the time, as evidenced by the numerous, continuing reports of such issues here, as well as the half-assed, incomplete HD user interface that has existed almost unchanged since March. It's not "good" just because it happens to work for you when you perform some action you report here.


It's also impossible for me to go a week with the HD UI without at least one lockup-reboot (usually more). It's not machine specific because we have three of them. Same problem. I occasionally go back to the HD UI to see if they have the stability worked out and it's a FAIL every time.

We're not heading into the third month without ANY update, and the SIXTH month since launch and LAUNCH features are still missing or broken. It's a sad, sad TiVo we are stuck with these days.


----------



## robin50 (Feb 15, 2007)

moyekj said:


> I would actually go a little further and claim even SDUI does not have all wrinkles worked out yet either compared to my S3 OLED.


From my limited use of my 2 new premieres I agree with you. The S3 OLED may be a little sluggish with some actions but those actions are damn reliable and predictable. The font is better too! I am about to put in my call to TiVo for a return and I suppose they will offer me another 30 days of trial period and I suppose I will accept---hoping for some miracle.


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

I find the UI on the Premier is very slow. I like my S3 in the bedroom more because it is faster to navigate. Although the 30 second skip is very nice on the Premier.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

curiousgeorge said:


> [...] We're no*t* heading into the third month without ANY update [...]


They really need to move the 't' further away from the 'w' on keyboards, don't they?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I definitely have no belief that any slowness I experience with it has anything to do with internet connectivity or speed; things are fine on that front. And it's definitely not consistent. This time, I had just transferred an hour-long show from a Series 3 unit and started watching it. When it finished, I deleted it, and then watched it "happen" as I described. It certainly doesn't happen like that all the time when deleting something; but there was some combination that time that made it happen.
> 
> The software is extremely poor because it fails to function well for many people, much of the time, as evidenced by the numerous, continuing reports of such issues here, as well as the half-assed, incomplete HD user interface that has existed almost unchanged since March. It's not "good" just because it happens to work for you when you perform some action you report here.


it's good for me becasue I have zero lockups/reboots and it has been just as reliable as any TiVo I've owned over the last nine years. Now I do wish they would hurry up and convert all the menus to HD since I really hate messing with any of the SD menus. But I have no choice. That is the only real issue I have with any of my Premieres. That all of the menus are not in HD yet.(of course every STB I've seen could always benefit from faster menus so I would also welcome any speed improvements too)


----------



## badguitar (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi. Aaronwt, I am very aware that your TiVo Premieres have been performing very well. That's fantastic. I checked out your homepage from the link on your site.You have some very impressive setups. With all the TiVos, DVD and BlueRay movies you own - it's a wonder you have time to do much else - but I assume you keep a lot of people happy with all of that equipment. I think it would go a long way for you do do a couple 30-second videos of your TiVo HD interface performing very fast and post them on your home page. It would certainly satisfy those of us who have not had the kind of performance you are experiencing. Perhaps we just have poor hardware. I'd be happy to do the same so you could see the lag I experience and you'd realize I'm not just a whiner. BadGuitar


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Bought an ATV and it's faster for me to switch tv inputs, grab the Apple remote and watch Netflix, stream content from computer or rent a movie etc than to use the similar extra features on the Premiere.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

badguitar said:


> Hi. Aaronwt, I think it would go a long way for you do do a couple 30-second videos of your TiVo HD interface performing very fast and post them on your home page.


That is actually a very good idea. Then people could compare their performance. Aaronwt, if you do, make sure to comment on what buttons you are pressing and say "now" when you press them or something like that. Still might not be a perfect demo, but it is better than imagining.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> That is actually a very good idea. Then people could compare their performance. Aaronwt, if you do, make sure to comment on what buttons you are pressing and say "now" when you press them or something like that. Still might not be a perfect demo, but it is better than imagining.


If I can find my tripod for my camera I will give it a try. Ever since I had this water damage this Summer, I've misplaced a bunch of items in the hurry to get things boxed up. And my tripods are buried in a box either here on in the storage facility.

Hopefully I'll be able to find them Saturday since I'll be able to go by the storage facility in the morning.


----------



## Sasparilla (Dec 10, 2003)

gferrazzano said:


> So my question is, has it improved since launch? in terms of speed and stability?
> TIA


I've been thinking of updating as well, have an HD currently.

After reading what everyone has to say, its a bit sad where things are at this point.

Seems like the Premiere is okay (for the most part) if you want that 2tb internal storage, faster transfer capabilities and lower power consumption and can go for the standard definition UI (instead of the hybrid HD/SD UI mishmash).

Kind of a sad situation...I hadn't checked in since the Premiere launch and was expecting the whole HD UI to be out in the wild and bugs being worked out in the remaining HD functionality by now. Makes me wonder if TiVo is actually actively converting SD menu pages to HD and the answer that comes to mind is that it doesn't seem so (since it was discussed that the new UI was going to be easier to extend than the original UI at the Premiere launch).

At some point I'll probably go for one as I want that 2 tb internal and the faster transfer speed, but the current status of TiVo's work on the Premiere UI is discouraging.


----------



## cschone (Jan 10, 2004)

I have 2 Premiere XL machines. I continue to have lockup / reboot issues with one. Gonna make a call to mother Tivo today.


----------



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

gferrazzano said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Premiere XL, mostly due to HD space issues on my Series 3, but also interested in a 'working' HD interface. So my question is, has it improved since launch? in terms of speed and stability? It seems the biggest concentration of complaints was back in the April timeframe but its hard to tell.
> 
> Also, if i do get one of these. Can I just pop out a cable card from my Series 3 (it has 2) and put it in the Premiere and be good to go?
> 
> TIA


I find that after moving from an S3 to a Premiere XL that the HD interface is slower and ugly -- HATE the banner or ribbon or whatever the annoying thing at the top is called. We typically use the old interface for speed and comfort. As for picture and sound quality through a high end audio and video system--no difference.

MikeSp


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

On week 4 with my Premiere......

HD menus are total waste of space. And I'm not talking speed. I have had no freezes or reboots. I HAVE had a few channels freeze and I cleared them by changing channels and go back to the original channel and it works. I checked the SNR and signal levels and have 37db SNR and 89-91 signal levels. Popped in a 1Mhz splitter and now have 35db SNR and signal strength of 82-85 and have not experienced any more channel freezes. Don't know if this solved that situation or not for sure.

Overall, I'm pleased with the Premiere. I have a THD and the differences are noticeable.

JMHO


----------



## elmeng (Mar 7, 2009)

caddyroger said:


> Just as others had stated it depends on your idea of it being fast or slow. To me it is still to slow in HDUI. In the SDUI it runs a little faster the the s3.
> If I knew what I know now I would not have bought the premiere. I had a Tivo s3 with lifetime and a 1tb hard drive. The only different I got was the faster speed when downloading and uploading files.


Have you noticed anything about files you have download using Premiere, edited and uploading back to your Tivo?

I download HD TV, make changes with Toast, save them as 1080p or 720p m2st files and reload them back to the premiere and the premiere changes them to 480p files. Have you found the same to be true? I have a 30 return window and it's a deal breaker. This was not a problem with my series 3.

Leslie


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

JimboG said:


> The Tivo Premiere has improved, but not enough for the HD interface to be reliable and fast enough for many users. (Some folks here find the HD interface "good enough".)


Interesting, I upgraded from the Series 3 HD to Premiere and I think my Premiere is just as quick.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I agree, I just added a Premier only a few days ago and even with the HD menus its not bad. Nothing on "any" TiVo is really fast enough if you ask me but I like the new HD menus and other features so I am happy I got one.

Not sure if this is the new HD stuff or just the new software but in the guide you can now tell what shows are being recorded, when watching something bringing up the info banner lets you see what is on both tuners, the new mini guide is also handy, the actual thumbnail image of the show your looking for is helpful too.

I also like how the Premier automatically finds your other TiVos and allows for simple show transfers with no setup at all. I didn't do anything that I know of and there it was, a listing for my other TiVo. Scroll thru the shows, click and transfer to the new Premier was started.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

The Premiere seems to work great, but if you're thinking of an Elite I would wait a bit. I'm having nothing but problems with mine


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

You can always just go back to SD menus on the Premiere, right?

I'm trying to decide between upgrading or trying to get the failing tuner on my S3 fixed.

I'm currently leaning toward "both", by getting a Premiere now to get a working TiVo as fast as possible, and seeing if I can get my old TiVo fixed to keep as a backup. For now I'm stuck with the OTA tuners and what I already recorded. Luckily all the cable shows I normally watch are only new in the summer and I can still watch everything I already have.

By the way, you can't transfer a lifetime sub, right? The best deal I can find is to use the multi-service discount to get $100 off lifetime on the new box.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

pmiranda said:


> You can always just go back to SD menus on the Premiere, right?


Correct



pmiranda said:


> I'm trying to decide between upgrading or trying to get the failing tuner on my S3 fixed.
> 
> I'm currently leaning toward "both", by getting a Premiere now to get a working TiVo as fast as possible, and seeing if I can get my old TiVo fixed to keep as a backup. For now I'm stuck with the OTA tuners and what I already recorded. Luckily all the cable shows I normally watch are only new in the summer and I can still watch everything I already have.
> 
> By the way, you can't transfer a lifetime sub, right? The best deal I can find is to use the multi-service discount to get $100 off lifetime on the new box.


No known way to transfer lifetime from your Series 3 to a Premiere. You would have had to pay full price for your Series 3 lifetime to qualify for multi-service discount. You can check your account on TiVo.com to find out.

Good Luck,


----------



## pmiranda (Feb 12, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> No known way to transfer lifetime from your Series 3 to a Premiere. You would have had to pay full price for your Series 3 lifetime to qualify for multi-service discount. You can check your account on TiVo.com to find out.


I had transferred lifetime from my old Sony series 1 in the first S3 upgrade deal but it does offer me the "upgrade" discount if I login and go through the motions to buy a premiere, so I'll consider that a good thing :up:

Hopefully the SDUI will have sufficient WAF compared to the S3. Having survived beta test of the tuning adapter, I'd hate to see the remote control get killed now


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

*NO...* same ole crap only worse


----------



## SpikeDad (Apr 26, 2003)

My Series 3 HD died and I was "forced" to upgrade to a new Premiere. So far I'm hating it. The new software (mostly the HDUI) is so crapped up with discovery features, steaming media, etc that it's sickening. I switched back to the SDUI in about 30 seconds.

I miss the display on the front of my Series 3. I miss the instant response of the 30 second skip (the 30 second skip on the Premiere has a very noticeable hitch before it click in - the backdoor version not the default version which really sucks). 

Even with the new hardware, it seems hardly any more responsive.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Weird, I use a Premiere Elite at a friend's house, and I don't notice "a very noticeable hitch" in 30 second skip.

I *do* notice a slight difference between all of the Tivos I have used -- S1, S3, TivoHD (S3 & HD, I'm not sure if I noticed a difference between them), DirecTivo & Premiere Elite (the same friend used to have a DirecTivo).

Basically, MAYBE we are talking about the same thing... But with the normal (i.e. backdoored) 30 second skip, I'd have to sort of "get used" to each one (once, not each time I used it), and somehow over time, I can/could just jump through with 30 second skip just as fast as any other.

It might even be slight remote key feel differences on my end that I get used to.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

gferrazzano said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Premiere XL, mostly due to HD space issues on my Series 3, but also interested in a 'working' HD interface. So my question is, has it improved since launch? in terms of speed and stability? It seems the biggest concentration of complaints was back in the April timeframe but its hard to tell.
> 
> Also, if i do get one of these. Can I just pop out a cable card from my Series 3 (it has 2) and put it in the Premiere and be good to go?
> 
> TIA


NOPE


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> NOPE


He probably *can* put one single-stream card into the Series 4, but it would be limited and I wouldn't recommend it.

(The answer to all his OTHER questions would be "Yep")


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought it was documented that SS cards will not work?


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

mattack said:


> Weird, I use a Premiere Elite at a friend's house, and I don't notice "a very noticeable hitch" in 30 second skip.
> 
> I *do* notice a slight difference between all of the Tivos I have used -- S1, S3, TivoHD (S3 & HD, I'm not sure if I noticed a difference between them), DirecTivo & Premiere Elite (the same friend used to have a DirecTivo).
> 
> ...


The SPS30 skip response on the S3 platform was indeed faster than the Premiere's default 30s skip/scan response.
I never really played with the backdoor codes on Premiere... only the 30s skip/scan settings.

I'd guess the difference in response time might be due to the fact that Premiere added a long press response to the skip button (and it might have to wait longer to see if you are doing a long press).
That was my theory at least when I first noticed the response difference.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I thought it was documented that SS cards will not work?


Well, now you have me questioning it even more. I don't recall.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

In response to the OP, I've never had the Premiere XL but the only TiVo I've ever had is the Premiere and since day 1, I've had no problems. Before that, I had several different Dish Network receivers which had problems all the time. Glad I dropped them.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

gferrazzano said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Premiere XL, mostly due to HD space issues on my Series 3, but also interested in a 'working' HD interface. So my question is, has it improved since launch? in terms of speed and stability? It seems the biggest concentration of complaints was back in the April timeframe but its hard to tell.
> 
> Also, if i do get one of these. Can I just pop out a cable card from my Series 3 (it has 2) and put it in the Premiere and be good to go?
> 
> TIA


Expect a whole buncha problems with the new an improve Tivo


----------

